
Bad software explained - raganwald
http://blog.laubach.at/smalltalk/blogView?showComments=true&printTitle=Bad_software_explained&entry=3374789540
======
bayareaguy
Don't follow that link - 99% of the page is link spam. For the curious, here's
a copy of the original post - <http://jottit.com/n8uyr/>

